# Magazine cover models



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you ever take a picture of your kitty and think -- there's his magazine cover shot? I took this picture of Murphy this weekend and couldn't help thinknig he was on the cover of GQ. Do you have one like that?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

*Baby Blues*


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

extra-toes monthly and terrified birds weekly


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Playqueen, adult entertainment for the discerning female cat.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*Nicky Noodle at his finest!*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My favorite picture of Cali, I'll never get a better one than this. I'm looking to move and I sent this to someone who doesn't allow pets, and they changed their mind.












and my favorite picture of Cinderella


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> extra-toes monthly and terrified birds weekly


wow, the one on the right could be my late CC's twin....He had about the same build too....We figured he was a British Shorthair ...all grey with green eyes.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

marie73 said:


> My favorite picture of Cali, I'll never get a better one than this. I'm looking to move and I sent this to someone who doesn't allow pets, and they changed their mind.


I can certainly see why :worship


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, thanks! Same thing happened 5 years ago when I used Cinderella's picture.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous kitties everyone- I'd buy those magazines!!

Here are some of my favs...sorry, I had a hard time narrowing them down 

























Of course men like pink


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures and magazine cover material! Most people would probably say that cats are suited to "Self" magazine.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


>


This picture is just amazing. Such a sweet beautiful face!

Cinderella looks like she was such a perfect little lady. The Audrey Hepburn of cats.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've gotten some good ones recently.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

*New Box Times - Weekly Edition*









*
This Old Tree* _- Spring Special_


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

lol... Truman is great at killing a thread.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Kit and Kaboodle weekly



















The Teenage Cat



















Stalkers Home Journal


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such gorgeous pictures. Stalkers Home Journal, I love it!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*I wish this picture was of a better quality; here is my darling Fatty Katty before*
*he passed away. I love his belly shot!*


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

awww they are all gorgeous & all worthy of a magazine cover, I must say Cinderella really was very beautiful xxxx god rest her lil soul xxx

here are a couple I took today of my boy's :razz:

Teddybear

















Elfie


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Stunners! I love pictures where you can see every detail of their eyes.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Great thread!  So many lovely pictures!

Looking at the pictures I have of Blaze I realise the photo shoot I did way back in 2004 are the best pictures I have of him, especially since they were taken from a real camera, instead of a phone like 99% of my pictures. One of them is from my avatar, here's another one... I'd say it belongs in the Sunbather's Weekly:










Cat and Friends:









Window Watchers:









Outdoor Excursions - The Neighbor's Yard Edition:


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

leasure life and hoarders


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice pics! This is one of the halves of my heart :


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

*Beloved Misty...*

I took this picture years ago not realizing it would be my favorite pic of her. I keep this framed photo on my wall in the hallway.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

These ARE great pics, everyone 

I took some over the weekend, but the one of Egypt is an older one:

Azalia










Egypt










Lacey










Sasha


----------

